# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Tham khảo kết cấu một em máy hút bụi  chuyên nghiệp .

## CBNN

Mấy bữa trước sư phụ mua được cái quạt con sò , tính chế máy hút Bụi cho sư phụ xài , nhưng sư phụ lại mua được nguyên con máy hút bụi nên bán đi . 

Cũng xài quạt con sò để tạo áp lực hút , cũng sử dụng nguyên lý ly tâm để gom bụi , nhưng còn có màng lọc để không bỏ sót bụi mịn theo luồng gió bay ra ngoài >>an toàn cho sức khỏe .  

có hộc lấy bụi tiện lợi . 






và xin trân trọng giới thiệu cái bác đang làm...dáng kế bên là sư phụ em đấy ợ !

----------

anhcos, CKD, duonghoang, emptyhb, Gamo, haignition, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đại ca Nam toàn phay đồng nhôm mà đầu tư dữ vậy đại ca ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi là phải chơi cho tới.... mà cũng may toàn hàng 2nd , chứ hàng mới là nghèo luôn , mới đi triễn lãm thấy em nó và ra bãi gặp luôn thế là quất luôn khỏi nghĩ.

----------


## Tuấn

Cha áo tím mộng mơ trong hềnh là ai thía bác chủ ?  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Cha nào xinh gái dễ sợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Chụp cái ảnh có người mà chỉ thấy toàn mông với đít, đúng là chỉ focus vào cái máy.

----------

CBNN, nhatson

----------


## occutit

Con này chắc giá trị chính nằm ở cái màng lọc ....

----------


## Tuấn

Lâu lâu em có nghịch mấy cái hút bụi kiểu si lô, hay phết ợ, cụ nào cần bản vẽ bẩu iem  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, CBNN, nhatson

----------


## CBNN

> Con này chắc giá trị chính nằm ở cái màng lọc ....


Màng lọc là giấy lọc bình thường bác ợ , có thể thay bằng vải không dệt  , hoặc kiếm mua giấy lọc trong pô air lọc khí cho động cơ . Gấp nếp zig zag để tăng tối đa tiết diện tăng thấm thấu  , hạn chế giảm áp .

----------


## CBNN

> Cha áo tím mộng mơ trong hềnh là ai thía bác chủ ?


sư phụ em đấy bác ợ !  
em khoe máy chứ ko khoe người nên lựa mấy tâm mông đít cho nó nổi ah !

----------


## occutit

Em chưa tìm hiểu kĩ cái màng lọc. Nhưng thấy Mẽo bảo để lọc sạch bụi nhỏ để không ảnh hưởng tới phổi thì cái bộ phận lọc đó rất đắt thôi. Còn ở trong rừng nên em đang tính đưa cái ống thoái khí ra ngoài trời cho nó thoáng =))

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng là quý nhất cái lọc , cái bơm 2Kw , và cái biến tần 3.8KVa kèm theo mà giá ve chai hehehehe. Hời nhất trong cái đám tui mua Hahahaha. Còn tại triễn lãm chắc đơn vị K USD .

----------


## thuhanoi

Riêng cái quạt thôi đã thấy giá 2300$ rồi
http://www.spaparts.com.au/products/...d-3-phase.html

----------


## CBNN

> Riêng cái quạt thôi đã thấy giá 2300$ rồi
> http://www.spaparts.com.au/products/...d-3-phase.html


kkk giá mới thì chỉ biết ....

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cái này hút bụi gì thế ông cán bộ nhà nước(CBNN)

----------


## CBNN

> Cái này hút bụi gì thế ông cán bộ nhà nước(CBNN)


em thấy trong hộc nó còn một nắm bụi đồng đỏ bác ợ ! chắc máy nó phay điện cực .

----------


## lekimhung

Tiện thể cho em hỏi ở SG muốn mua cái *Cyclone*  bằng nhựa mà size mini thôi thì mua ở đâu. Ai biết chỉ dùm nha.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Kiếm thùng sơn Nippon, ống nước PVC về độ lại bác ơi  :Smile: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

hôm nay đi dạo dạo gặp mấy em này ! bác nào cần thì cân kí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CBNN

Hồi trước cái máy của sư phụ như cái đống ....từ ngày có máy hút bụi nó....sạch hẳn ra , muốn quay cái clip phải mở thùng xúc bụi đổ ra máy ....


bụi vàng ...vàng đấy ợ !

----------

Bongmayquathem, CNC24H.COM, duonghoang, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Đống gì hả chú? :X  :Smile: )

----------


## CBNN

> Đống gì hả chú? :X )


dạ như đống .....c.....'t...  ạh .
@ em đã sữa lại cái video clip  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

À, cái đống bụi kim loại đó đừng đổ đi nhe. Cho mình xin làm em iu khoa học :x :x :x

----------


## Nam CNC

cho cái đầu mày, 1kg phoi đồng bán được 75k đó cha.

----------


## CKD

Mạt đồng thau mà có giá dữ... phôi 200k/kg không đại ca?

----------


## Gamo

Ok, chốt luôn. Lấy hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

> Mạt đồng thau mà có giá dữ... phôi 200k/kg không đại ca?


phôi tùy loại , nhưng không tới 200k đâu anh . mắc hơn nhôm tí ah !

----------


## Nam CNC

đồng thau dạng tấm pha kẽm tầm 140K/1kg , còn thau ben thì 125K/1kg tại Kiến Trung. Còn đồng ve chai nguyên khối bán được 85k/1kg , do phoi vụn nên chỉ mua có 75k thôi, dạo này nguyên vật liệu kim loại đang giảm giá mà , sắt chắc mua lại tầm 3k/1kg à.


Nhưng nhôm lại khác , 6061 Kiến Trung là 125K/1kg , nhưng phoi nhôm chắc tầm 30K/1kg ,còn dạng khối chắc 35-38K/1kg



Dạo này đi vài chổ thấy nhôm kĩ thuật rã ra chào bán anh 40-45k/1kg ứ thèm mua, thích chơi sắt tấm hơn. Anh em mua nhôm kĩ thuật nhớ đưa về sát giá nha, chứ mua cao về bán cao thiệt là đau cái bụng.

----------


## CBNN

hôm nay dạo dạo thấy mấy em hút bụi , trong đó có một em sì lô (cyclone), hình như dưới chân có lọc dầu nữa .

----------


## Nam CNC

cái hệ này chắc chắn của cái máy phay cnc công nghiệp nào đó nè , quá dữ luôn , tích hợp thêm hệ thống tưới nguội và lọc phôi nữa , bác nào chơi đồ gỗ xắm em này về khỏi lo bụi bặm lười hốt , có hệ thống tưới nguội chuyển qua giải nhiệt cho mấy em spindle china luôn

----------

